# Every once in a while



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

From time to time I have found in my vivs it looks like without having them being tested "calcium" ? pellets is it something to monitor or is it just a normal waste product of the vivs PDF's ?


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Can you get a pic? Sounds like some type of mold to me..........

-Mike-


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes - pics definatly help!
Does it look like the little calcium waste deposits that you see with lizards and geckos (assuming you're familliar with that)?
I've never heard of or seen frogs leaving these type deposits behind, but who knows? It might just be mold. 
Do you usually see these little white things near the poop? 
Did you ever pick one up and examine it? 
If you haven't, it might be a good idea, next time you see one. Calcium will be hard and when crushed it will be powdery.
Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Couldn't it just be calcium? Maybe from the dusting and the frogs are just eliminating it in their waste and it is harder and clumpier than the other stuff? Eat a bunch of Tums or other high calcium supplement and check your own deposits.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

The texture and size is hard like a pebble but crumbles to powder.There is mold and fungus in some vivs but not others .They do remind me of the calcium deposits my monitors would leave behind thats the reason for the questions.I will try some pics later.Ed Ed Ed I know your out there feel free to express some wisdom !


----------

